# Does any one else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent fasting?



## lulu (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to intermittently fast, but when I got I'll it was driven into me how unhealthy this was.    Now it's all the rage my doctors have accepted I am safe to do this again.

The most popular form is the two days a week or every other day.   I find every other day messes with socialising at weekends, but two, maybe three week days suit me well.

As well as starting to lose stubborn weight, I just 'feel better' and eat less on my 'feast days' and notably......I am enjoying food more.   I think because you don't eat because its time too you just savour things more.   Actually the fast days people eat five or six hundred calories on the most popular forms of the diet and its certainly possible to have a delicious five hundred calorie meal, or a couple of light meals.

Anyone else here?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 17, 2013)

I only fast at the docs request for blood work.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I only fast at the docs request for blood work.


Same here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I only fast at the docs request for blood work.



Same here. I don't do  fads that are "all the rage." I make mostly healthful meals for us and eat junk food and sweets as little as possible.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 17, 2013)

I only fast between meals.


----------



## lulu (Mar 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Same here. I don't do  fads that are "all the rage." I make mostly healthful meals for us and eat junk food and sweets as little as possible.



To be fair, intermittent fasting research has been going on for decades.  (With benefits supposedly including reduced risk of type two diabetes, types of dementia and longer life expectancy)

  My comment about its current fashion were tongue in cheek, as so much literature is being produced now, and people who have said its bad are now saying its ok....much like most food guidance...research changes things...eggs were bad now they are good again, some eat low carb etc etc.  

For me, short term fasting works comfortably and works well alongside an interest  in good food and cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2013)

lulu, you asked if anyone here does that and I answered your question. My feeling is that it's not a natural way to eat, so I don't do it. I get low blood sugar and feel like crap if I miss a single meal. If you like it, go for it


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2013)

The last time I *fasted* my doctor felt that I might be becoming anorexic. So I try to eat a little something each day. I have very poor eating habits. I don't choose not to eat. I just can't eat a lot of foods. And as much as I enjoy cooking and baking, it is always for others. Not myself.


----------



## lulu (Mar 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> The last time I *fasted* my doctor felt that I might be becoming anorexic. So I try to eat a little something each day. I have very poor eating habits. I don't choose not to eat. I just can't eat a lot of foods. And as much as I enjoy cooking and baking, it is always for others. Not myself.



Certainly most of the advice now is to eat something ( five hundred calories for a woman...) every day, and that to 'get' the beneficial impacts one should eat normally on other days,   Anorexia is not to be trifled with, certainly, nor malnutrition.  If its a risk for anyone it's certainly a case of risk outweighing any benefit!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2013)

I do not.  Growing up, on certain religious holidays, my mother forbad me to fast, as I would got weak & dizzy.  As an adult, I sometimes miss meals, & my body goes into starvation mode, or I lose my appetite altogether.  If it works for you, then go for it.


----------



## chopper (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't fast, because my body doesn't like it, and I will faint if my sugar levels go too low.  I do think however, everyone needs to know their body and needs to do what works best for them.  If that is what works for you for losing weight, I totally understand.  I have tried so many ways to get weight off and I think I have found what works for me for now anyway.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 17, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I only fast between meals.


 
LOL  Ditto !!  



chopper said:


> I don't fast, because my body doesn't like it, and I will faint if my sugar levels go too low. I do think however, everyone needs to know their body and needs to do what works best for them. If that is what works for you for losing weight, I totally understand. I have tried so many ways to get weight off and I think I have found what works for me for now anyway.


 
I have the same problem and must say that I am in complete agreement with what chopper has said.

Others have stated eating smart is the best and they are right.  No need to fast if you are eating right - unless a Dr orders it for a test.

If you are eating right you will appreciate food and with controlled portions you will find your "need" to overeat will dissipate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2013)

I fast unintentionally, when I forget to eat, get too busy, or am simply not hungry.  I agree with the rest here, no diet is a magic bullet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I used to do a fruit cleanse for 2 days at the end of each month just because it made me feel better and it cleaned all the junk out of my system.
I was eating fruit so I it's not a fast but I get what you are saying. It does make you feel " cleaner and fresher"

I wouldn't go as far as not eating at all and I think that doing that for 3 days a week would be a bit extreme.
I would suggest rather eating raw fruit and veggies for a few days when you feel your body needs it.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm doing it Lulu, and feel fantastic on it. I have lost weight and have more energy. I got Dr Michael Mosleys book The Fast Diet and read it through, the health benefits are impressive. He also did a Horizon programme about it and he did the diet himself. He now maintains on 6:1. Which is what I intend to do.  

Your body most certainly can take it. We eat far too much in general which is why there is such an obesity problem.  

I fast for two days a week, although its not strictly a fast, its 500 calories for a woman as you have said. I eat high protein foods on those days, nothing that will give me a sugar high or a slump. I drink lots of water and herbal teas. I exercise as normal. 

I have not experienced any problems, I  have more energy, have lost weight and I sleep well too.  

Dr Michael Mosley can explain it far better than I can so do check it out online, but many people are doing this primarily for the health benefits as well as weight loss, but then, weight loss is a health benefit isnt it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Dr Michael Mosley can explain it far better than I can so do check it out online, but many people are doing this primarily for the health benefits as well as weight loss, but then, weight loss is a health benefit isnt it?



Only if you're overweight


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 18, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 18, 2013)

Fasting is all the rage?  I don't follow dieting trends, fads or rages.   I lost a sister to a  purging disorder.  At 78 pounds, 5'7" tall, her heart simple stopped beating.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm doing it Lulu, and feel fantastic on it. I have lost weight and have more energy. I got Dr Michael Mosleys book The Fast Diet and read it through, the health benefits are impressive. He also did a Horizon programme about it and he did the diet himself. He now maintains on 6:1. Which is what I intend to do.
> 
> Your body most certainly can take it. We eat far too much in general which is why there is such an obesity problem.
> 
> ...


 

Could you give an example of your daily menu on your fast?


----------



## lulu (Mar 19, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Could you give an example of your daily menu on your fast?



It's been so long since i have been here I cannot remember the site protocol on links to recipes and articles,

I am sure so e one will correct me if this is not allowed, but this is a nice example.  I have only so far made the courgettes (zucchini) recipe from this list but the dipping sole is high on my wish list. 

5:2 diet: healthy recipes 250 calories or less - Telegraph

One of the benefits of the popularity of this ATM is the wonderful meals being published regularly, but its not hard to work out the calorie content and nutritional value of a meal or better, daily menu,  using one of the apps available now.   I tend to plan my menus very roughly over a week to a fortnight (days might get juggled and surprises do pop up, last minute invites etc) which I find helpful both for food management but also for budgeting/home economics. 

Tbh, my main interest with my health condition is  the metabolic improvements and also, with a strong family history of Alzheimer's (grandmother, then aunt with very early onset and father showing signs) the potential to reduce risk of this or at least postpone it is also a huge motivator.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Mar 19, 2013)

Just an observance.  I find it interesting that the word FAST, here, is being used two ways.  One is not to eat.  Two is lowering your caloric intake to 500 calories a day.  To me that is like using the word RUN to mean sitting in a chair or running a race.  The definition of FAST is to "limit or eliminate food .."  So the action is inline with the definition.  Actually what is being talked about is a series of days in a week where you reduce your food intake to 500 calories.


----------



## lulu (Mar 19, 2013)

GA Home Cook said:


> Just an observance.  I find it interesting that the word FAST, here, is being used two ways.  One is not to eat.  Two is lowering your caloric intake to 500 calories a day.  To me that is like using the word RUN to mean sitting in a chair or running a race.  The definition of FAST is to "limit or eliminate food .."  So the action is inline with the definition.  Actually what is being talked about is a series of days in a week where you reduce your food intake to 500 calories.




A lot of the initial research centred around total fasting for periods of time, or prolonged very low calorie diets.   Research suggests intermittent 'fasting' gives most/all of the benefits with fewer draw backs.    I think the semantics of the word fast become very interesting, for example, in many religious fasts one can limit types of food, or the times one eats.   I think the limit is the key to the word fast, but the vital part in its success is the intermittent part.   Not eating on the between days is counter productive.  

E.g. Like others here I find a very severely limited calorie restricted diet 'lowers my metabolism' (because of my health condition I have actually had this monitored and I have an exceptionally low basal metabolic rate).   This dropped very low on a medically supervised very low calorie diet  and made me much iller.   Intermittent fasting doesn't allow the body to enter 'starvation mode' because you are never without food and your body is boosted by the 'feast' days.  Certainly for me the measuring tape and my energy levels suggest this is working, however my BMR has yet to be rechecked to verify this, so it could be placebo


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 19, 2013)

lulu said:


> It's been so long since i have been here I cannot remember the site protocol on links to recipes and articles,
> 
> I am sure so e one will correct me if this is not allowed, but this is a nice example. I have only so far made the courgettes (zucchini) recipe from this list but the dipping sole is high on my wish list.
> 
> ...


 
That's more manageable. Sounds like a cleanse to me. I do that to but I never "fast" or go without food completely.
I just prefer doing my cleanses with fruit or veg because I have trouble eating meat without fats and carbs. I snack on nuts for protein.
I thought you meant you starve yourself for 2 or 3 days per week 
My bad, didn't read properly


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 19, 2013)

For my "fast" day (ie 500 calories) I start off with scrambled eggs with smoked salmon , or 2 soft boiled eggs, then for my evening meal I have either home made soup , or fish and vegetables or a salad with meat or fish . No lunch, plenty of water, herbal teas , and sometime a piece of fruit of I have enough calories left . I log everything on My Fitness Pal. I can put recipes into it and work out the calories per portion and it gives me details of fat and nutrients .


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoo boy. I actually read the title of this thread and thought it said "Does anyone else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent* FEASTING*?"

And I was like "Um... yeah. Don't we all?"


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 19, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hoo boy. I actually read the title of this thread and thought it said "Does anyone else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent* FEASTING*?"
> 
> And I was like "Um... yeah. Don't we all?"


----------



## chopper (Mar 19, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hoo boy. I actually read the title of this thread and thought it said "Does anyone else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent* FEASTING*?"
> 
> And I was like "Um... yeah. Don't we all?"



I like the way you think!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2013)

i used to fast, in younger, headier days when i thought i could expand my mind and cleanse my body through various schemes (often chemical in life challenging/survival situations), but i've found that such rationale is for folks who are intent on playing with perception and are looking for a center by causing themselves to skew for said perspective.

eating a little is good once in a while since most people often, or maybe usually,over do it. far too often. but starvation fasting is, well, for those still searching for a center. we might have less obesity by thinking this way, but it's still unbalanced.

just my 2 centavos.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2013)

this might be interesting: Eat, Fast And Live Longer With Michael Mosley | KPBS.org


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2013)

I watched that PBS special and it was quite interesting.  

The one thing I found interesting was the idea that it stimulates the brain and slows the symptoms of aging.

I don't think I could voluntarily live with this yo-yo eating routine.


----------



## Claire (Apr 5, 2013)

I used to do it more often, but yes, occasionally I do take a day of juice and maybe a bit of fruit.  Enough to keep me from getting dizzy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Claire said:


> I used to do it more often, but yes, occasionally I do take a day of juice and maybe a bit of fruit. Enough to keep me from getting dizzy.


 
I used to fast for 2 days per month but it's been hard since joining DC 
I can't read about all these yummy foods without wanting some!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr Michael Mosely did a programme on this and he has a book out too, he did the diet himself and now maintains on 6:1 . It's really easy to fit into your lifestyle , it's not yo yo dieting, you are just reducing your intake for 2 days . It's incredibly effective .


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 7, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hoo boy. I actually read the title of this thread and thought it said "Does anyone else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent* FEASTING*?"
> 
> And I was like "Um... yeah. Don't we all?"


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Dr Michael Mosely did a programme on this and he has a book out too, he did the diet himself and now maintains on 6:1 . It's really easy to fit into your lifestyle , it's not yo yo dieting, you are just reducing your intake for 2 days . It's incredibly effective .



The ADF research he presented was rather thought provoking, especially the connection between hunger/fasting, and the growth of new brain cells.

For those that say fasting isn't a natural way to eat, it really is. Man didn't humans didn't evolve eating 2000k a day. It was either feast or famine in most cases, until agriculture took hold, but even then, no one was assured a meal.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> The ADF research he presented was rather thought provoking, especially the connection between hunger/fasting, and the growth of new brain cells.
> 
> For those that say fasting isn't a natural way to eat, it really is. Man didn't humans didn't evolve eating 2000k a day. It was either feast or famine in most cases, until agriculture took hold, but even then, no one was assured a meal.


I was thinking the same thing about how natural it is for us to fast occasionally. I read that in Australian zoos they give all the big cats a fast day about once a week, because it is more natural and healthier for them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2013)

The fact that humans often couldn't get enough to eat in the past doesn't make fasting a healthful way to eat. I like to use .gov or .edu sites for researching health info. 

http://mobile.goaskalice.columbia.edu/fast-all-day-and-feast-night-151-healthy

http://mobile.goaskalice.columbia.edu/can-fasting-help-purge-body-toxins


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 13, 2013)

I use to have days once or twice a week where I ate very little, if any. I was very unhealthy and I think that intermittent fasting was a major cause of that. Now that I just eat primarily fresh foods with maybe three servings of meat a week, I look and feel healthier. I've got more energy than ever before. I moved, by myself, 2,250 lbs of cinderblock in one day two weeks ago. I can't imagine doing that before. 

I get shaky, irritable, confused, etc. if I don't eat. That tells me it ISN'T healthy. Always listen to your body


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I use to have days once or twice a week where I ate very little, if any. I was very unhealthy and I think that intermittent fasting was a major cause of that. Now that I just eat primarily fresh foods with maybe three servings of meat a week, I look and feel healthier. I've got more energy than ever before. I moved, by myself, 2,250 lbs of cinderblock in one day two weeks ago. I can't imagine doing that before.
> 
> I get shaky, irritable, confused, etc. if I don't eat. That tells me it ISN'T healthy. Always listen to your body


I think that getting shaky, irritable, and confused tells you that it isn't healthy for you. Always listen to *your* body.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think that getting shaky, irritable, and confused tells you that it isn't healthy for you. Always listen to *your* body.




Oh...you don't want to listen to mine...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh...you don't want to listen to mine...





Steve Kroll said:


> Hoo boy. I actually read the title of this thread and thought it said "Does anyone else on Discuss Cooking practice intermittent* FEASTING*?"
> 
> And I was like "Um... yeah. Don't we all?"



And people think that Saturday Night Live is funny?  They should check out Saturday nights at DC!

About a year and a half before our kids graduated high school I decided I didn't want to be the chubbiest Mom at their ceremonies.  I first started walking, roughly a mile a day.  A few months later I started to reduce my caloric intake using the "Everything in Moderation" diet.  Basically, common sense eating.  Dropped 40 pounds in 18 months and kept it off.  Well, until we moved from family and friends and I went into depression eating mode...  IMO you don't have to fast if you eat responsibly (most every day).


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2013)

I am old enough to remember all the crazy diets that came and went. Anyone remember the grapefruit died? Eat only grapefruits. Then there is the Atkins diet. Eat all the red meat, no carbs. Sure, clog your arteries, raise your blood pressure. You get the idea. Someone writes a book and needs to sell it. So they appear on all the talk shows, etc. 

Sorry folks, I practice eating what is right for diabetes. I eat a lot of veggies and fruits, maybe a little meat once or twice a week. If I fast, I get shaky, my sugar drops to a dangerous level, and I am in trouble. I am Madison Avenue's worst enemy. I don't buy every thing that is the latest and greatest. Sooner or later some doctor will come along and tell the people that this idea is dangerous. They always do. Fasting is an old idea. A very old idea. It is an idea that is tied to religious practices from the Middle Ages. Monks have been fasting for years and years.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

Atkins is low carb, not no carb. Back a few years Stirling and I went on the Atkins diet. I lost 50 lbs in about a half. We had had our cholesterol levels measured before we started and we were both in the good range. We had the levels measured again after a year or so of following the Atkins diet. We both had even better results. YMMV.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2013)

IIRC the original Atkins diet over 40 years ago was no-carb.  Pretty much protein only.  All I know is I tried it once to drop a few pounds so I looked better in a swimsuit (took SCUBA classes, one of two girls out of a dozen students....you get the pic) and I could't go to the bathroom for 3 days.  Never again on a diet that eliminates an entire food group or two...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> Fasting is all the rage?  I don't follow dieting trends, fads or rages.   I lost a sister to a  purging disorder.  At 78 pounds, 5'7" tall, her heart simple stopped beating.



Sorry to hear that Oldvine.  Such a sad part of your life.


----------



## chopper (Apr 14, 2013)

Low carb dieting is not no carb dieting.  Even Atkins is low carb, and they suggest that you add in carbs until you get to a point where you can still lose weight while eating some carbs.  Some veggies are very low carb, and very good for you as well.  Eating more protein does not necessarily give you high cholesterol levels.  Eating sugar (high carbs) can cause your cholesterol levels to climb, however.


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2013)

The purpose of my post was simply to say "One diet does not fit all." And that is what these books and doctors are saying. Soorner or later someone will come along to refute it and then another one will come down the pike. History just keep repeating itself over and over.


----------



## Nozi (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi 
This may sound ridiculous to some of you but fasting works for me. I can go on for  days without taking any carbs and just drink water. In five days I reach my goal.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 22, 2013)

Nozi said:


> Hi
> This may sound ridiculous to some of you but fasting works for me. I can go on for days without taking any carbs and just drink water. In five days I reach my goal.


 
And then what?


----------



## Nozi (Jun 22, 2013)

There after i maintain my weight by eating  low-carb food and drink water after every meal. Basically fasting helps me to shed couple of kilos off my body very quickly.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 22, 2013)

Fasting works for many people. I had a health check up this week and am at a healthy weight with a healthy bmi , cholesterol is fine, blood pressure fine , glucose levels fine, all good healthy levels. There are definite health benefits with fasting , but losing weight is your first health benefit ! If we all ate in moderation , all the time , then there would be no need for any diets, but we don't do we ? So we have to find something that works for us , and fasting works for me .


----------



## msminnamouse (Jun 25, 2013)

I learned in college nutrition courses that fasting doesn't work. Particularly a day here and there because it puts your body in starvation mode and your body won't burn down your stores of calories and fats. 

I try not to eat when I'm not hungry. It doesn't make much sense to cram your face when your body isn't indicating you require it.

What has really helped me lose weight and keep it off is not eating when I'm distracted, so I'm aware of when I get full. Watching my calories and fat intake ALL the time, not just here and there or on a certain day. And filling up on salad and celery and other low calorie, high fiber foods to take up the bulk of the room in the stomach so I can cut back on portions of higher calorie stuff. I also snack on salad and veggies. 

High protein doesn't really help me feel full but if it did, I would make sure to get a good amount of that as well.

Drinking a lot of water also helps me feel full and eat less and it's better than drinking juice, soda, tea, etc. loaded with calories. 

I don't really have energy to exercise because of sleep problems so this has worked for me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2013)

I think the best advice I ever received was to eat a salad about twenty minutes before you eat your main entree. It takes your stomach that long to know it has food and to dispel any hunger pains you may have had. Since most of your calorie intake is after the salad, you eat less of the high calorie foods. On nights I would make beans for the family, I would serve a salad first mainly so that they got some veggie type of food in their tummies. Little did I know I was actually doing more than a good thing. After all the beans contained sugar and molasses. Unfortunately for me, I no longer can eat raw roughage. Too bad. Because I have always loved salad. But about once a year I will tear up a small head of lettuce, pour ranch dressing over it and let it soak until it is mostly mushy lettuce. Not the most appetizing but I get some of my beloved salad in me. Then I pay the consequences. And it is worth it to me. I know!  I am.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2013)

I practice beer cleansing every weekend...


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I practice beer cleansing every weekend...



Lol! Rock


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I practice beer cleansing every weekend...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I practice beer cleansing every weekend...



That's an all grain diet...you need at least some V-8 to get those veggies in.  A little Red Beer never hurt anyone.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 26, 2013)

Fasting does work though . In particular I am referring to the Dr Michael Mosely 5:2 diet . Your body is not put into starvation mode . This diet really does make the body work to use the fat stores and offers so many health benefits like reduced cholesterol, reduced blood pressure and the reversal of type 2 diabetes . It works for so many people who have tried to diet before and failed, there is a real science behind it (check it out online, Michael Mosely can explain it so much better ) . I belong to a 5:2 forum and the results speak for themselves so many people are losing weight and improving their health , myself included .


----------

